# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  «Միջազգային շուկաներ և ներդրումներ թեմայով» սեմինար

## Michael Broyan

Արմենբրոկ ներդրումային ընկերությունում Օգոստոսի 23-ին կանցկացվի “Միջազգային շուկաներ և ներդրումներ թեմայով” սեմինար: 

Սեմինարի թեմաներ.
1.	Արժեթղթերի միջազգային շուկաների ներածություն;
2.	Պատմական ակնարկ;
3.	FOREX (Արտարժույթ) շուկայի ներածություն;
4.	Տեխնիկական և ֆունդամենտալ վերլուծության հիմունքներ;
5.	Ինչպես սկսել ներդրումներ կատարել արժեթղթերում;
6.	Ինչպես սկսել զբաղվել թրեյդինգով:

Սեմինարին մասնակցելու համար անհրաժեշտ է նախապես գրանցվել զանգահարելով հետևյալ հեռախոսահամարներով`
(+374 10) 53-87-00
(+374 10) 52-89-86
կամ seminar@armenbrok.am էլեկտրոնային հասցեի միջոցով (խնդրում ենք նամակում նշել Ձեր անունը, ազգանունը և հեռախոսահամարը):

Սեպտեմբերի 7ին
Վայր. “Արմենբրոկ” ԲԲԸ գրասենյակ, Տ. Մեծ 32/1

http://www.facebook.com/Armenbrok
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=264947760191652

----------


## Artyom

> Արմենբրոկ ներդրումային ընկերությունում Օգոստոսի 23-ին կանցկացվի “Միջազգային շուկաներ և ներդրումներ թեմայով” սեմինար:


Բայց ոնց որ Օգոստոսի 23-ը վաղուց անցել է: :Fool:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Բայց ոնց որ Օգոստոսի 23-ը վաղուց անցել է:


Տակը ինչ-որ սեպտեմբերի 7-է գրված, կարող է ինչ որ կապ ունի

----------

